# IP Keeps Defaulting to 169 address Unable to Connect to router



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Here's some information.

Router- Linksys WRT610N
OS- Vista
Modem- Motorola
Cable
Wired

Secondary Computer- Can connect without any problems
OS- XP

Problem- Up intil yesterday my primary computer could connect to the router without any problems. Now all I get is limited connectivity. If I connect my computer directly to the modem it works fine, but unable to work while connected to the router. For some reason my IP is not renewing and is diverting to a 169 address.

What I've Tried-
IP Address release/renew - While computer was directly connected to modem then tried with router.
System Restore
System Recovery
Diagnostic Tests on Ethernet Card/Cables
Contacted HP Support with no help
Contacted Linksys Support- Stated it was a computer problem
Connected to different ports on the router.
Unistalled and Reinstalled router
Manual Reset of router
Powered down and up of everything multiple times.
Mac Address Cloning.
Shut down all firewalls- Only run Windows and Norton
CMD ran as administrator

I've tried everything I know. Is there anything else I could do to figure out this problem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you use the same cable and LAN port used by the XP for the Vista, the Vista gets the APIPA (169.254.x.y)?

Please show for the Vista ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

When you use the same cable and LAN port used by the XP for the Vista, the Vista gets the APIPA (169.254.x.y)? Yes but the same happens with different cables used as well. The XP gets a different IP Address starting with 192. No matter what port the Vista goes into it becomes a 169.

*Here is the information you requested with the Vista plugged into the router.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-08-10-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b01b:3060:ea29:e126%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.225.38(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D1D192F9-747B-4268-8605-75129AA60
5CD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brian>

*Here is ipconfig/all when I'm directly connected to the Modem.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-08-10-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b01b:3060:ea29:e126%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 98.212.181.13(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 02, 2009 9:10:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 05, 2009 11:13:04 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 98.212.176.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.16
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.130
68.87.77.130
68.87.66.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:62d4:b50d::62d4:b50d(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.130
68.87.77.130
68.87.66.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Brian>


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

More than likely this is nothing more than a corrupt TCP stack. 

Froma run command type:

netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Should I run this while connected to the router or to the modem or does it even matter?


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

I ran it while connected to the modem and this is what it stated.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\Brian>


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Should be good to.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Heres what happened when I ran it while connected to the router

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\Brian>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Several possibilities. Gigabit ethernet uses all 8 wires instead of just the 4 wires used by 10/100 Mbps. So, it is possible for a cable to work with other adapters but fail with gigabit. Make sure you try, if you haven't already, connecting to the router with the same cable you used for the modem connection.

A non-Windows firewall could be configured to allow connection to a public network but not to 192.whatever.

There could be a defect in the router firmware. Make sure you have the latest upgrade.

Since you get a good connection to the modem I wouldn't suspect a stack problem, but certainly won't rule it out now that *jmwills* brought it up. It doesn't matter to what you are connected when you run the repair. Here is the complete set of repairs ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

I've used the same cables since day one and recently performed a system recovery. I've also tried moving the cables as suggested still to no avail. I haven't installed any new firewalls that I've already had. Also the firmware is up to date. Here is what happened when I tried resetting the winsock and ipv4/ipv6.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\Brian>


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Just to be sure I shut down Norton's firewall and turned off the core network firewall from windows that was enabled. Still haven't had any success. Here is what my nbtstat -n showed just in case.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [98.212.181.13] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BRIAN-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
BRIAN-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Brian>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure why you get an "Access is denied" with one of the repairs, but I suspect a firewall issue.

Here is Symantic's good Norton Removal Tool.

I have no idea what trouble, if any, the Vista firewall may cause when "turned off."


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Ran the removal tool and removed Norton. Still had the same result for reseting ipv4

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brian>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\Brian>

My Vista firewall is currently off as well. I don't believe I have any other firewalls installed. Specially after I just did a full system recovery (Restored computer to factory state)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no additional ideas.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are three ways to uninstall/install Vista's TCP/IP stack.


netsh int ip reset. In Windows XP and 2003, you can reset TCP/IP by using this command line: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt. For Windows Vista, you need to Run as Administrator because of UAC. 
To reset TCP/IP on Vista using netsh command, please follow these steps:

Click on Start button.
Type Cmd
Right click on the cmd.exe and select Run as Administrator
Type netsh int ip reset in the Command Prompt, and then press the Enter key.
Restart the computer.

You may remove the NIC and re-install it, that will reinstall the TCP/IP.

Delete the following registry keys:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\
and
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DHCP\Parameters\ 
Not a recommend solution, make a registry backup if you go this route.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Everything ran before was run in administrator mode. Since no one can seem to figure this problem out, would it be best to just go buy another router, or will the same problem still exist?


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

From other posts I have read they state that the problem is with Vista and I'll most likely have to reinstall the OS. It seems to have worked for everyone so far. Is this the only viable option for me now, since nothing else has seemed to work?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've tried JohnWill's suggestions # 2 and 3?


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

yes I have, the suggestion with run as an administrator was something I was doing before and that's where the access denied was coming up. Deleting the 2 registry keys didn't seem to work either. I just don't know what the problem could be.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

TerryNet, JohnWill, DimengionX.
I usually check here, SG, MSFN, DSReports, all have threads from people using Comcast who are having problems with routers. JohnWill might remember me from a thread a couple of days ago fro OP in Florida who was having problems. Only thing I found after a few hours of searching that might help was at SG.
Turn router, modem and all computers off. Disconnect router from modem and all computers from router. Turn on router and connect to modem. Power on modem and wait about 5 minutes to reestablish connection. Now plug in computers, turn them on and let them autoconfigure.
Explaination was this allowed modem to reset tying the MAC ID of the router to the IP address instead of the MAC ID of a specific computer, which is done at normal setup of modem. 
Don't know if it will work, but is something to try.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

This was actually one of the first things I did.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were my computer I'd for sure be doing a fresh install of Windows now.

However, while that will clear up the other problems, there's no guarantee that the computer and router will play nice together.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

So here is the outcome if this problem arises in the future. I was on the phone with HP for about 5 1/2 hours going through every possible thing there is. It comes down to one thing. For some reason Vista Home Premium decides to faulter between 3-6 months of activity, while connected to a router. It doesn't happen in all cases, but it happens. If this problem happens then the only plausible cause is to reinstall the OS. After reinstalling the OS the problem has subsided.

Note- The previous solutions would normally work, but in some cases if you are getting the access denied prompt while under an administrator it is because Vista has pretty much taken over administrative rights. There is no way around it. So we have sent in a ticket to Microsoft with full HP support in regards to the OS. It will take a few days to get a response from Microsoft, but I'll keep you updated on what occurs.

Thanks for all the help you have put forth. Special thanks to Terrynet for trying your damndess to figure this problem out.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, Don't try to delete the 2 registration keys. Even with a registry backup they are unrepairable. The only way to repair them would be a system recovery, not restore but a full recovery.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

You have solved your problem and are working right now. That is good to know. Have to earmark this thread for reference. Will check back for updates from you. 

DLSayremn


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all that information. At least we had come to a reinstall conclusion, but more of a last resort than really knowing anything about what's going on.

Pretty ugly situation because there seems to be no way to really trouble shoot the problem. It will be interesting to hear if Microsoft does own up to the issue and even more interesting to hear that they produce a patch for it.


----------



## Drus (Mar 4, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> I have no idea what trouble, if any, the Vista firewall may cause when "turned off."


Make sure you're running your command prompt as Admin. If not, you're going to be denied with all attempts.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Just an update. According to HP Microsoft said it was a known issue, but it seems to happen because of the Linksys router. They said that it could possibly be a compatibility issue with the router and the Vista OS. They also said that it seems to happen more specificily with the WRT models of Linksys. More frequently WRT54 and WRT610. I'm trying to get more information in regards to this issue, but it seems HP is somewhat hush hush about passing out this information. I'll keep you updated when I receive more information on this issue.

Note- Everything was ran in the Admin CMD promp. To reply to the person above me.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

That seems to be a pretty lame excuse from both of the companies. Linksys is very good about posting firmware updates for their products so you might want to check for one.
I have the WRT54g models and could not be happier with them.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

jmwills said:


> That seems to be a pretty lame excuse from both of the companies. Linksys is very good about posting firmware updates for their products so you might want to check for one.
> I have the WRT54g models and could not be happier with them.


Yeah, I think it is a lame excuse as well. It seems HP was trying to prevent every possible outcome of me sending my computer in to get fixed. It was still under warranty and they tried there damndess not to have to fix it, but I'm not going to pay $250 to reistall an OS because of a problem I have know control over. Specially when it is under warranty.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Two things to look at:

#1 Look in the Services applet and see if the DHCP Client service is running. Even if it is, restart it.

#2 Try assigning a static address to that adapter and see if you get a connection. I have seen that work.

#3 Reset the TCP stack (search this forum for WINSOCKFIX for XP)


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

jmwills said:


> #1 Look in the Services applet and see if the DHCP Client service is running. Even if it is, restart it.


 Did it and no change



jmwills said:


> #2 Try assigning a static address to that adapter and see if you get a connection. I have seen that work.


 Tried it and didn't work.



jmwills said:


> #3 Reset the TCP stack (search this forum for WINSOCKFIX for XP)


 My OS is Vista, but I've tried this as well and didn't work.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Ping 127.0.0.1 and see if you get a reply. 
Check for a newer driver and/or ry a system restore to a point that you know it was working.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

jmwills said:


> Ping 127.0.0.1 and see if you get a reply.
> Check for a newer driver and/or ry a system restore to a point that you know it was working.


I know your just trying to help brother, but if you would read my first post there is a list of things I have already tried. I have done 3 system recoveries over the last 5 days. Meaning restoring the computer backs to it's original state. I can't ping anything through my router. Although I can get internet access through my modem that was never the problem in the first place.

The only plausible solution was to reinstall the OS. The problem is now fixed because of the reinstall, but this post is being left open to keep a couple people updated on what is referred back to me with some trouble tickets opened to Microsoft about the Vista Home Premium 64 OS.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the 64 bit OS and I would bet it is a driver issue. Do not let hardware updates be blindly applied. I check every update before it is applied and rarely let a hardware update form Microsoft come through.
Sorry about reading the entire thread, but if it is working now, bypass any hardware updates but always accept critical software updates.
I also do not think this is malware related becasue the whole purpose of malware is to control your machine and if is not connnected, well, kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Nah man it's not a driver issue. Teseted all the drivers and they are fine. Everything is up to do. There was no new patches put in on the day it went a-wall. nothing changed. It just happened out of the blue.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you can connect directly from the modem, then it is your router, if not then it is your NIC. Probably time for a new router.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

I don't know why everyone thinks it's my router. Also I bought a new router to see if that would alleviate the problem, but it didn't. I reinstalled the OS and everything is working fine. It wasn't the NIC either.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If everything is working from a new install, then the only thing it can be is an update to the NIC driver that you are accepting from Microsoft.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

C'mon man would you please read what I say. There was no new updates even a week prior to the problem.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Are your updates set to automatically install? If so, the driver update could have come thru. The only way to know is to check the driver version at first install and when the problem starts again.

And yes, I did read what you said. That's why I said this appears to be a bad driver.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In hindsight it could have been a corrupted driver (or an incorrect one). I don't know how corruption could cause a problem with the router while still working with the modem, but just saw another similarly mysterious problem solved by a driver reinstall. Wish we had tried that.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

I tried reinstalling my drivers prior to reinstalling the whole OS to the suggestion of one of the HP Techs.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

My OS- Windows Vista Home Premium

Directly from microsoft and linksys.
In the Vista OS DHCP Broadcast flags are not supported by some routers which may cause the problem I was facing.

The problem did come back after reinstalling the OS. We have now fixed the problem as of today with Microsoft and this is the troubleshooting that took place for anyone who has this future problem.

Outcome- The actually problem resided with the routers inability to keep up with my network adapter card because it kept dropping my MAC Address. In order to solve this problem we had to change the settings to the Network Adapter.

Click on Control Panel
Then Device Manager
Select Network Adapters
Select your Adapter Card and Right Click it
Go to Properties
Go to the Advanced Tab
Under Propert look for Speed/duplex settings and Left Click it
Under Value change the settings to Autoneg for 10HD (Half Duplex)
Click ok and Restart the computer.

Apparently my network card was too powerful for the router so we had to set my network card to a lower speed. The process is still incomplete though.

Once your computer is restarted-

Go back to Netwrok Adapter
Change Speed/Duplex Settings back to the original settings (Autoneg for 100FD)
Click ok then Restart your computer.

The previous normal settings before doing this process were non functional. (Limited Connectivity to Router). When we slowed down the Network Adapter then sped it back up the router and card are working like they did when the router was first installed.

There were other steps that were performed as well that may of helped this process.

Hard reset of Router then Login to router homepage. Click on Mac Address Cloning. Click Clone Mac Address. Then hit Save Settings. Restart Modem and Router. Then proceed with the above steps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for that update. Now I feel bad. I've suggested trying different speeds/duplex settings in other threads (as a last resort) but for some reason it never occurred to me during this saga.


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Ever since they fixed this problem now my download speed is freaking horrible. It use to take only a matter of seconds to DL 100 mbs and now it takes over 2 hours. What the heck is wrong now?


----------



## DimengionX (May 12, 2008)

Well let me rephrase the above comment. I know what the problem is, but is there any suggestions on what the best router would be for my type of computer? Basically one that can handle the Gig port?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe try setting the adapter to 100mbps/full duplex (assuming that's the router's LAN port speed). No reason to have it auto negotiate.

Any router and gigabit adapter _should _be able to auto negotiate, but I guess I needn't remind you that there are no guarantees.


----------

